# 175k Mk3 Golf first ever clean!



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, i just learnt how to use photobucket from the tutorial, so fingers crossed.

I used a load of Daisy APC and BH Surfex for the really stubborn crap. I hadn't the time to do a full on job, just a quick 1 hour session, so it's not perfect, but I think you'll agree, much better than it was...


















I us AG vinyl and rubber care on the wet engine afterwards...
Cheers, Russ


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

Looks a hell of a lot better mate. Well done.

mike


----------



## glenboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job,amazing :thumb:


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Great transformation :thumb:


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Very good job mate.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks much much better, good job


----------



## paul46rider (Jun 2, 2008)

that is amazing, can't believe the difference


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Great job mate! :thumb:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Great turnaround:thumb:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

look 100% better


----------



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

very well done.vw quality showing through


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

thats cracking work.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

nice work looks alot better


----------



## rat20v (Oct 27, 2008)

Thats looks amazing for just 1 hour!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

Did you notice some sort of lacquer-crap sprayed all over the engine? The hoses in your picture look like it has had some sprayed on... I have tried everything to get it off on mine.

Maybe the dealers sprayed it on my car when it first arrived - idiots.

Very nice work btw


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys.

G220, yes, I didn't try specifically to get rid of that stuff, but it wasn't shifting for love nor money. Panel wipe may have budged it, but I didn't have the time to really go for it.

Cheers, Russ


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

thats a very nice job! With regards to that lacquer crap, my bmw's got that in its bay too. Bloody ruined it! I've not yet tackled it. I'm actually a bit reluctant to try!


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice transformation....very hard to be perfect result but with passion and patient will do all your work:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gingerscotsman (May 21, 2007)

It will be easier next time. Much closer to how it must of looked when it came out the factory now.


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Fantastic job there for only an hours work!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hugely different there, thats for sure, and doesn't look like an engine bay of that mileage!


----------

